# Winter protection



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I don't have a drive way so cleaning my car is a ball ache and doesn't happen as often as I would like (Daily :lol: )

I was wondering if someone can recommend a good wax/sealant product I can apply the once and be good for the winter.

I usually use dodo juice rain forest rub but I gather there are much more harder wearing products out there?

If it makes a difference the car is dolomite grey.

Cheers in advance for your advice!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been using Victorias Concours Red wax for a while now and think it's pretty good at what it does  Did some research on Detailling World and it came out good in the long term tests i believe.
Nick.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need this stuff lasts for months Collinite insulator wax


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

Cannot beat IMO Car-Lack 68 Nano-Systematic Care Polish and Sealant with a couple of coats of Collinite 476s super double coat auto wax for a long lasting protection. Easy to apply and remove (by hand or DAS), and best of all long long long lasting. Can buy as a kit for around £30 as well, from cleanyourcar will last you forever.


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

I've used collinite on my Blue TTS & I think it's brilliant, definitely worth a try


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Collinite 845. I use it on the bodywork and the wheels. In fact, I was going to wax the wheels for winter today, and had just de-grimed them in readiness, when the heavens opened. FFS! :x Here's hoping for fine weather next weekend then. :roll:


----------



## Mr_Blue (Apr 11, 2012)

Not a fan of dodojuice wax due to the sales technique. Its just a hard and soft wax they sell but make different colours to fool people its suited to their paint.

Get some jetseal and some coli 476s on that. Sorted 8)


----------

